# Fender To Re-Issue Drip Edge Silver Face Combos!



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I heard this is no joke. Re-issue drip edge silver face Princeton, Deluxe and Twin.
IMHO, the best looking of all the Fender combos. Love me some drip edge! Darn it, 
now I need a bad review to stop the early GAS problem I already am experiencing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-68-Custom-Deluxe-Reverb-Re-Issue-BE-THE-FIRST-TO-HAVE-IT-FAST-SHIP-/121166151314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3610be92


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Saw that over on TGP with some ebay links. Not sure yet it's real or just some aftermarket grillcloth on blackface reissues. Which, even if it's real, is probably all it is.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

a google search on the 68 re issue turns up NOTHING...very strange.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a friend who had an original silverface--back when people didn't think much of them--I wonder if he ever sold or traded it...


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

What's the big noise about drip edges? Has everyone become a CBS fan?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

for the same reason everyone relics guitars. everyone wants old stuff


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have blackface, silverface and tweed amps. I prefer the look of the drip edge best. So to me, ya I like it. They sound good, they look great. Am I a CBS fan? I guess if they came up with the drip edge look. The smaller Vibro Champ, Princeton Reverb and Deluxe, were pretty much unchanged internally in '68 when the drip edge appeared. So what's the big deal? They were great amps ands still are. IMHO.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Which will not be the same as the originals. Why? Because they never are, despite the hype.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Why bother? Original SF amps are plentiful, still reasonably priced (I sold a Super w/ changed speakers for $1100 a couple of yrs. ago), reliable & easier to work on than any of Fender's modern circuit board RIs.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Which will not be the same as the originals. Why? Because they never are, despite the hype.


A big part of the answer to your question about why they aren't the same is speakers. The current Italian Jensen RIs are absolutely terrible, they remind me if my former mother-in-law (i.e. shrill & farty). Put in some decent tubes (I like NOS RCAs in Fenders) & you're almost there.

Or you could just buy a vintage amp for less money than a RI + upgrades.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Living here in an town of 88,000 in Canada, vintage amps for sale are far and few between. I bought a 64 Bandmaster from North Virginia. Touted as incredible and awesome. Got here and it was running off 1 main power tube and had a cold solder joint. 3 times to the local tech who could not diagnose the static from the bad joint, I drove 3.5 hrs each way to take it to a vintage amp pro in Vancouver. Next up I wanted a smaller vintage combo. I searched long and hard long and hard for something closer to no avail. Always a sucker for honest people, I buy a 1968 Vibro Champ on Craigslist in Vancouver. Perfect working order I heard. I pay to have it shipped here. Plug it in...Blown speaker and crackling in the circuit right from the get go. This time around I have learned a hell of a lot more about tube amps as now had built 3 of my own. I fixed the VC myself. Next up a perfect working order Ceriatone 18W Marshall clone in the USA. I have it shipped to the nearest border town to Canada. I drive 2.5 hrs each way to pick it up. Almost a perfect amp, but has some ground issues in the input jacks. See where I am going here? A brand new Fender amp, available for local pick up with a 5 yr warranty, at $849 US is awfully attractive. So what, it's not an exact replica, it sure looks good to me. Pretty darn sure it'll sound great too. I could buy an original '68 Princeton Reverb for $1400 or so and budget another $100 for repairs. More if I need a speaker and tubes. Plus freight, if I can find someone willing to ship to Canada. Sure the new one will depreciate, but it's almost half price to begin with. Vintage Princeton Reverbs are bringing in higher dollars than Super Reverbs these days. They are in season it seems, more so than many other vintage Fender models.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

J-75 said:


> What's the big noise about drip edges? Has everyone become a CBS fan?


Actually those amps were probably the last things that went downhill.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks legit:


http://www.lamusic.ca/FSR-68-CUSTOM-PRINCETON-REVERB-120V-p/2272000000.htm










http://www.lamusic.ca/68-CUSTOM-DELUXE-REVERB-120V-p/2274000000.htm










http://www.lamusic.ca/FSR-68-CUSTOM-TWIN-REVERB-120V-p/2273000000.htm















Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Living here in an town of 88,000 in Canada, vintage amps for sale are far and few between. I bought a 64 Bandmaster from North Virginia. Touted as incredible and awesome. Got here and it was running off 1 main power tube and had a cold solder joint. 3 times to the local tech who could not diagnose the static from the bad joint, I drove 3.5 hrs each way to take it to a vintage amp pro in Vancouver. Next up I wanted a smaller vintage combo. I searched long and hard long and hard for something closer to no avail. Always a sucker for honest people, I buy a 1968 Vibro Champ on Craigslist in Vancouver. Perfect working order I heard. I pay to have it shipped here. Plug it in...Blown speaker and crackling in the circuit right from the get go. This time around I have learned a hell of a lot more about tube amps as now had built 3 of my own. I fixed the VC myself. Next up a perfect working order Ceriatone 18W Marshall clone in the USA. I have it shipped to the nearest border town to Canada. I drive 2.5 hrs each way to pick it up. Almost a perfect amp, but has some ground issues in the input jacks. See where I am going here? A brand new Fender amp, available for local pick up with a 5 yr warranty, at $849 US is awfully attractive. So what, it's not an exact replica, it sure looks good to me. Pretty darn sure it'll sound great too. I could buy an original '68 Princeton Reverb for $1400 or so and budget another $100 for repairs. More if I need a speaker and tubes. Plus freight, if I can find someone willing to ship to Canada. Sure the new one will depreciate, but it's almost half price to begin with. Vintage Princeton Reverbs are bringing in higher dollars than Super Reverbs these days. They are in season it seems, more so than many other vintage Fender models.


Fair enough. I also grew up in a small town & you just reminded how much geography can limit ones' gear options. 

The funny thing is, every amp I've had that has crapped out on me, some brand new within a few weeks of purchase, has been a modern PCB design. The vintage Fenders have all been problem free. But I have had the luxury of trying out any vintage purchases before buying, so I've been able to avoid major issues prior to opening my wallet. And having a 1/2 dozen good amp techs within a 100 km radius also helps.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> Looks legit:
> 
> 
> http://www.lamusic.ca/FSR-68-CUSTOM-PRINCETON-REVERB-120V-p/2272000000.htm
> ...


from the Deluxe Reverb description:

*on both channels, “Vintage” channel for traditional silverface operation,
modified “Custom” channel with Bassman tone stack, reduced negative
feedback for greater touch sensitivity*

This seems like a really neat feature! Not necessarily vintage-correct, but this is a reissue, so who cares? I like the idea of having a Bassman feel in a small combo.

Also, looks like the speaker is a Celestion® G12V-70


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> from the Deluxe Reverb description:
> 
> *on both channels, “Vintage” channel for traditional silverface operation,
> modified “Custom” channel with Bassman tone stack, reduced negative
> ...


everything in Hollowbodys recap of these amps sounds good to me...

WOuld spending a few more bucks for the Twin and getting a lot more amp then the deluxe seem like a sound deduction?

G.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is the real thing from 1968


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> everything in Hollowbodys recap of these amps sounds good to me...
> 
> WOuld spending a few more bucks for the Twin and getting a lot more amp then the deluxe seem like a sound deduction?
> 
> G.


For me, not really. The weight of a Twin and the fact that you'll never get it past 2 or 3 on the volume knob makes it too much amp. The Deluxe is a nice, reasonable weight and still has enough headroom for most shows.

I had a Traynor YGL3 combo for a while (essentially a twin with EL34s instead of 6L6s) and at 85lbs, it was an absolute BEAST to move around. Sounded great, just weighed to friggin' much.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Here is the real thing from 1968


Good chance that one is a '69. Only in '68 did they have the thin black lines 
boxing in the knobs. Have a look at the re-issue image and yours, you'll see
the thin line missing. Fender did implement changes as stock ran out so there
is a chance you got a very late 68, but generally the lack of the black line
on the face plate means its a '69.

Looks good though! Wish I had one.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I drank the Kool Aide and called L&M. I ordered the PR model. The local store knew nothing about them but they looked in their computer to find the company had several on order. I was told they had 37 Deluxe models on order and 17 of those were already pre-sold. Price was $849 for the PR, no freight. I guess I'm not the only crazy one who thinks this a good deal for a new cool amp with warranty. It'll fit in nice with amp arsenal. I have a mix of vintage, modern and home built amps. Get 'em while you can! I may post a sound clip after I get it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm kinda curious to hear how these compare to the last round of re-issues.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> A big part of the answer to your question about why they aren't the same is speakers. The current Italian Jensen RIs are absolutely terrible, they remind me if my former mother-in-law (i.e. shrill & farty). Put in some decent tubes (I like NOS RCAs in Fenders) & you're almost there.
> 
> Or you could just buy a vintage amp for less money than a RI + upgrades.


I've never met your former mother-in-law so I can't comment there but I pretty much agree with the rest. There was an article discussing this somewhere only a few weeks ago but I can't remember where to find the link.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> A big part of the answer to your question about why they aren't the same is speakers. The current Italian Jensen RIs are absolutely terrible, they remind me if my former mother-in-law (i.e. shrill & farty). Put in some decent tubes (I like NOS RCAs in Fenders) & you're almost there.
> 
> Or you could just buy a vintage amp for less money than a RI + upgrades.


dont mean to hijack this thread but I need to ask.

My Super Reverb RI (2001).....does it have the *current Italian Jensen RIs that are absolutely terrible* ?
The speakers do sound good to me but I do have a few miles under my belt so I cant trust my judgement too much.

thanks 
G.

**changed amp production date from 2004 to 2001 ...I did warn you about the many miles...lol


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

The '68 Custom Princeton Reverb and the Deluxe Reverb come with Celestion speakers. Not sure on the Twin. No sure how the RI Jensen subject got tied in here. I have 2011 C12N Re-Issue speakers in a 1964 Bassman cab that I have been running with my '64 Bandmaster head. They sound excellent. I have 30 yrs playing under my belt and other speakers to compare to. I run differnet Weber Vintage Series speakers, and a WGS speaker in other amps. They all sound awesome. I too have no complaints with the RI Jensens based on my experience. I can honestly say, it's easy to get wound up in all the hype you read in these forums. After lots of trial and error you get some of your own experience. Trying amps, speakers, NOS tubes, certain transformers, ect. Just love the one you're with, and play the h e l l out of it. It's all pretty good stuff and none of it will make you a better player.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree keithb7. I have a mid '70's Deluxe Reverb that originally came with what I consider to be the most awful speakers that Fender ever put in any amp...The orange label Utah. I don't believe I've ever heard one that sounded particularly good.
It now sports a new Jensen Blackbird alnico which completely turned around the tone of the amp in a good way.



keithb7 said:


> The '68 Custom Princeton Reverb and the Deluxe Reverb come with Celestion speakers. Not sure on the Twin. No sure how the RI Jensen subject got tied in here. I have 2011 C12N Re-Issue speakers in a 1964 Bassman cab that I have been running with my '64 Bandmaster head. They sound excellent. I have 30 yrs playing under my belt and other speakers to compare to. I run differnet Weber Vintage Series speakers, and a WGS speaker in other amps. They all sound awesome. I too have no complaints with the RI Jensens based on my experience. I can honestly say, it's easy to get wound up in all the hype you read in these forums. After lots of trial and error you get some of your own experience. Trying amps, speakers, NOS tubes, certain transformers, ect. Just love the one you're with, and play the h e l l out of it. It's all pretty good stuff and none of it will make you a better player.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keithb7 said:


> The '68 Custom Princeton Reverb and the Deluxe Reverb come with Celestion speakers. Not sure on the Twin. No sure how the RI Jensen subject got tied in here. I have 2011 C12N Re-Issue speakers in a 1964 Bassman cab that I have been running with my '64 Bandmaster head. They sound excellent. I have 30 yrs playing under my belt and other speakers to compare to. I run differnet Weber Vintage Series speakers, and a WGS speaker in other amps. They all sound awesome. I too have no complaints with the RI Jensens based on my experience. I can honestly say, it's easy to get wound up in all the hype you read in these forums. After lots of trial and error you get some of your own experience. Trying amps, speakers, NOS tubes, certain transformers, ect. Just love the one you're with, and play the h e l l out of it. It's all pretty good stuff and none of it will make you a better player.


My '59 Bassman RI has the Jensen RIs in it, which is supposed to be much worse than the Blue-frame Eminences that were in the previous iteration of the Bassman RI, but I have no complaints about them. It sounds like a big Fender amp should, to me, and the cleans are absolutely gorgeous, especially with a Strat.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

So... are these amps being sold in Canada anywhere...
Anyone played a Deluxe model and can give us a review?

G.





keithb7 said:


> I heard this is no joke. Re-issue drip edge silver face Princeton, Deluxe and Twin.
> IMHO, the best looking of all the Fender combos. Love me some drip edge! Darn it,
> now I need a bad review to stop the early GAS problem I already am experiencing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-68-C...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3610be92


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I just played the Deluxe Reverb model today at my local Long & McQuade. It sounded great. The second channel sounds very much like an original Deluxe Reverb on the second channel, although not quite as rich. I imagine if you dumped the crap chinese tubes (Groove Tubes) they ship with and put some NOS glass in there it would be spot on. Channel one is reportedly a bassman circuit. It sounded great too. It started to break up quite nicely around 3.5 to 4 on the volume. You get reverb on both channels (a nice touch). 

It sounded very similar to the Blackface Deluxe Reissue amp on channel two and channel one was it's own thing. I believe the price was about $1000 (it is apparently slightly cheaper than the BFDR because it is made in Mexico).

Oh yes, it didn't have a reissue Jensen speaker (can't remember if it was celestion or eminence).


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> dont mean to hijack this thread but I need to ask.
> 
> My Super Reverb RI (2001).....does it have the *current Italian Jensen RIs that are absolutely terrible* ?
> The speakers do sound good to me but I do have a few miles under my belt so I cant trust my judgement too much.
> ...


Don't believe everything you hear. If it sounds good to you, it IS good. BTW, I happen to like the reissue Jensen speakers a lot. I had them in my previously owned Super Reverb Reissue and I have them in my currently owned 1966 Blackface Super Reverb (I put away the original speakers to preserve them in case I ever decide to sell the amp).


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I ordered a new 68 Custom Princeton Reverb from Long & McQuade back around Aug 27. It arrived last week and I picked it up Friday. I think I got the first one here in Kamloops as nobody at L&M had seen or heard of one before. It's a great amp! I love it. Thicker bottom end than I had imagined. The 10" Celestion speaker is really nice. 12 watts that break up early, and it sure sings. I have yet to try and replace the JJ tubes, but so far I am very impressed. I have several amps to compare it to and it is awesome. Here it is, front and center with my other amps. What a fine addition to any collection. I don't have an original 68 PR, or even a RI, but all I can say is, its great. Good job Fender.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You're off by a year mon ami. Blackline is '67 only 



keithb7 said:


> Good chance that one is a '69. Only in '68 did they have the thin black lines
> boxing in the knobs. Have a look at the re-issue image and yours, you'll see
> the thin line missing. Fender did implement changes as stock ran out so there
> is a chance you got a very late 68, but generally the lack of the black line
> ...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keithb7 said:


> I ordered a new 68 Custom Princeton Reverb from Long & McQuade back around Aug 27. It arrived last week and I picked it up Friday. I think I got the first one here in Kamloops as nobody at L&M had seen or heard of one before. It's a great amp! I love it. Thicker bottom end than I had imagined. The 10" Celestion speaker is really nice. 12 watts that break up early, and it sure sings. I have yet to try and replace the JJ tubes, but so far I am very impressed. I have several amps to compare it to and it is awesome. Here it is, front and center with my other amps. What a fine addition to any collection. I don't have an original 68 PR, or even a RI, but all I can say is, its great. Good job Fender.


Good to hear! I've been interested in these and have never owned a Princeton. I might have to jump on it, though the Deluxe Reverb is also really interesting to me.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> You're off by a year mon ami. Blackline is '67 only


I have a '68 with the thin black lines boxing in the controls. My chassis and transformers are dated 68.
Maybe the line was on the later 67 and into 68 model years? I thought 68 was the transitional year
for Fender into the Drip Edge SF look. If so, weren't 67 years still BF? I am not sure.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

dropped on L&M Guelph today on my way home and asked if the Silverface reissues where in.

One salesman went to the back and came out with a (just out of the box) Deluxe reverb.
I played a Tele thru it and it sounded great. The first channel ( supposed to be a Bassman something or other) was slightly different at very low volume.
When I turned up a bit, both channels (same settings) sounded very very similar to me.
Both channels have treble and bass but NO middle control and both have reverb and trem.

In general, the amp does look realy nice and it sounds like you expect a Deluxe reverb to sound.
I dont know why it surprised me but the physical size of the amp looks realy small . 
I'll assume its the same size of a Deluxe Reverb RI but I dont know that for a fact.

L&M price is 999.00 which makes it 50 bucks cheaper the the regular Deluxe reverb RI.

Thats it from me...sorry if I could not be more intuitive but I was in the store for only a little while.


G.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

That's awfully cute if they've decided to set the Silverface reissue prices lower than the Blackface reissue prices. Too funny.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> That's awfully cute if they've decided to set the Silverface reissue prices lower than the Blackface reissue prices. Too funny.


I thought so too!

I assumed they would be more expensive because of the extra features.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If it is, it's very early. Silverface amps started in '67. There was a transition point where both BF and SF were probably being made at the same time. All '67 silverface amps are the same spec as Blackface. Some very early '68's are as well although the engineering changes to the circuits of many Fenders took place early in '68.



keithb7 said:


> I have a '68 with the thin black lines boxing in the controls. My chassis and transformers are dated 68.
> Maybe the line was on the later 67 and into 68 model years? I thought 68 was the transitional year
> for Fender into the Drip Edge SF look. If so, weren't 67 years still BF? I am not sure.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Interesting video of that kid Joe Robinson warming up on a Lonestar Strat thru what looks to me to be the new Siverface Deluxe.
The kid sure has some nice licks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z4IPxmDmXc

G.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

A couple of days ago I A/B'ed a Silverface DRRI with a Blackface DRRI and I kept going back and forth on which I liked better. My first impression was that the "Custom" channel on the Silverface was brighter and glassier sounding, and sounded awesome with both a Tele and a Strat, and then when I tried out the "Vintage" channel I thought it sounded like the Normal channel on the Blackface. I really liked both amps, but I've always liked Fenders so I'm a little biased haha. Just my two cents! I'd buy (and be happy with) either, I think


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got to listen to a better player than me (Rob, at L&M South) demo the Princeton today, by yeesus that's a smoking little amp! Just tremendous! The 10" Celestion is a perfect match, I'd say. He said that
a) everyone who's plugged into it has been thrilled and
b) the 12W is a conservative rating, they've run it up and it's LOUD.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I tried the Princeton out a few weeks ago and found it very dark sounding (might be better once the speaker was broke in), and played the Deluxe today at lunch and loved it. The Custom channel (Bassman) sounded great and broke up into overdrive faster then the other channel. With an A/B box it would be great.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well G.A.S got the better of me and I ordered a Deluxe. I'll post a review when it arrives!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

zurn said:


> Well G.A.S got the better of me and I ordered a Deluxe. I'll post a review when it arrives!


I'm really looking forward to that review.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> I'm really looking forward to that review.


Yeah I can't wait but I'm wondering if I should put my Celestion Blue in it. I know it's only rated 15 watts and the amps is 22 but I saw that Fender released a limited run DRRI with a blue in it so I guess it's ok?

Check it out here, it was called the Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb - FSR Mahogany Cane

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/65DeluxeRFSRMC/

and here:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/ampl...-reverb-tube-guitar-combo-amp/h86219000001000


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know enough about speakers to offer you any advice on the Blues except to say they a re a great sounding speaker. I checked the Sweetwater selection of Fender amps and didn't realize the huge price tag attached to the amps with the EC association. Darn expensive.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> If it is, it's very early. Silverface amps started in '67. There was a transition point where both BF and SF were probably being made at the same time. All '67 silverface amps are the same spec as Blackface. Some very early '68's are as well although the engineering changes to the circuits of many Fenders took place early in '68.


Yup - my 68' Princeton was a drip edge with blacklines.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

zurn said:


> Well G.A.S got the better of me and I ordered a Deluxe. I'll post a review when it arrives!


I'll be most interested in the difference of the 2 channels...
seems to me they have done it right but the proof is in the sound so lets wait and see.

G.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Got an email from L&M, the amps are out of stock online. They called the supplier and expected delivery is in 3 months. They are looking in to sending me a local store demo.


----------

